# Ibs sucks



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

I woke up this morning and had the runs bad. Didn't even eat anything or take anything. My tummy is still in knots and have nausea really bad! I wonder if it isn't change of weather bothering my tummy. Going from summer to fall.


----------

